# Natural Birth for 1st Timer - plausible?



## GreyGirl

Hi :wave: 
It's my 1st time being this pregnant and I am nervous/excited to meet my little girl in December. I have been doing as much research as I can have have decided I want to go to the MLU birth centre attached to the local hospital. I want a water birth (or at least labour) and as little gas and air as possible. I also want to have the cord cut after it's stopped pulsing. I also want skin to skin asap and breast feeding. 
My worry is because I won't know what I'm doing and don't know how I'll cope with labour. Is it silly to hope for all these things? I really hope I'm not disappointed if I end up with a C-section or strapped down to the bed with constant monitoring - but I have a feeling I might :(
Did any of you get your natural labour 1st time? Most people I've spoken to had a horrible experience first time and eventually (like 2nd or 3rd time) got the labour they wanted...


----------



## cookielucylou

I had a lovely first labour-just a lot faster than I thought it would be! I planned to do it with as little pain relief as possible and used none!
We were at the hospital in the day being monitored as my bp was a little high, and my contractions started then. They sent us home saying we should have a baby in the next day or two, and to go to our chosen hospital(a small mw led unit) when we felt ready. My contractions come really hard and fast once we got home and I walked round a bit and had a bath, then OH decided we needed to go to the nearest hospital 5mins away. We got there and I was checked and admitted and was found to already be in established labour so didn't have time for pain relief anyway. It wasn't an issue for me at that point as I was busy pushing with the contractions.
I'm hoping to do a home birth this time anyway but if I was doing a hospital birth again I would stay home as long as possible as I think I would have been more tempted using pain relief if I had been in hospital the whole time.
Hope that helps x


----------



## elohcin

Absolutely possible, and good for you for doing it! I am assuming that being the birth center as opposed to the hospital will make that much easier for you.

I'm an avid natural birth supporter, but my advice would still be to not be SO set on a natural birth that you feel like a failure if something doesn't work out. Definitely set your goals, and do your best (because you can TOTALLY do it!!!! We were MADE for it!!), but just remember that sometimes there are cases where medical intervention is warranted and be open to that. 

I agree with the previous poster on staying home as long as you can. The earlier you go in, the longer you have to deal with an environment which is not your own, and you are put on their clock. Sometimes that doesn't matter, but other times it us a huge disadvantage.

I also advise you to go into labor just listening to your body. If you feel uncomfortable in a position, move to another one. If you feel like you need to lay down or stand up or get on all fours, do it! Your body is really good at telling you where to be (or at least, where NOT to be) if you are given the chance to listen. Bear down (light pushing) if it gives you relief...we are told never to "push" until we are complete, but IMO, if the body is trying to do it and is getting relief from it, then it's what you're suppose to do, and holding back is what can do more damage!! If you are told to do something that truly doesn't feel right, make sure to tell them, because I think that's really important. They may be trained in helping deliver babies, but they can't feel what you are feeling and they don't have your instincts. If they disregard what you say, then that can absolutely be held against them later if something happens, but by all means, you are the boss in labor! Everyone else there is to assist you, and if something goes wrong and you do need medical intervention, they can do it. But for a natural, healthy delivery, you are in charge.

If you have someone who can advocate for you, I'd advise having them available while you labor. That is one reason a lot of women "cave", because they aren't in a position to advocate for themselves and usually end up getting pain relief or not laboring the way they know their body needs. 

Best wishes! Natural birth is absolutely AMAZING.


----------



## solitaire89

Yes, it is completely possible :) I had a total natural, drug free, pain free home birth with my first. I used Natal Hypnotherapy to help keep me calm and focused. I'd agree with all the above points, delay going in until you really feel you need to be there, and listen to your body. It knows best!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Not silly at all. Let your body do the work, your body will tell you how to do things. With my unmedicated birth my body would let me know to be on my feet, to move like this, etc.


----------



## MindUtopia

It's absolutely not silly at all. This is my first baby and I'm planning for a home birth. Most of my close friends have all had natural births with their first (and all) babies and several at home. In fact, I actually think it's probably almost easier to start doing it that way with your first if that's your preference. Because you go into the experience fresh, with no preconceived notions or fears based on a previous birth that had a lot of (possibly unnecessary) medical intervention. Your body was made for this and it knows what to do. So why start messing around with it if you don't need to? If you do need extra intervention later on, you can always choose that. But I think if you want a natural birth, that's probably what you'll be most comfortable with. You can always choose a different path if you find it's not working for you, but you can't go back once you start all those interventions. Just make sure you surround yourself with lots of people who respect and support your choices. My husband and family is very much on board with my plan and supportive. I'm also hoping to hire a doula as well to have an extra support person and advocate when the time comes. Also arm yourself with information so you know what choices matter to you. From my own conservations with other women who haven't had a great first birth experience, many of them realized looking back that they didn't get to have a natural birth because they didn't know enough about the techniques they could have used to help with the birthing processes to make things easier for them, nor did they know the effects that certain interventions would have on their bodies. If you know those things going in to it, you can state your wishes a lot better and feel more confident in the choices you are making. I think that's really key.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you all, great to know I can do this and it's not an unrealistic expectation :)


----------



## Bean66

Totally possible!!

I'm ready Ina Mays guide to child birth. Some bits make me laugh but generally the second section is very good as explaining and discussing why our bodies are designed for labour and why hospital intervention can make things worse. But she does say that sometimes medical intervention is needed.

Highly recommend.


----------



## Blablabli

GreyGirl said:


> Thank you all, great to know I can do this and it's not an unrealistic expectation :)

I am preparing for my first birth and hoping it will be as natural and as unmedicated as possible. I think self confidence and preparation is key! I've been using the self hypnosis technics to prepare for childbirth from hypnobabies and it's been wonderful so far. I'm 34 weeks and my baby is still breech so we'll see what will happen but I'm definetely trusting my ability to give birth naturally, even if it's not something I've done before!


----------



## MindUtopia

Bean66 said:


> Totally possible!!
> 
> I'm ready Ina Mays guide to child birth. Some bits make me laugh but generally the second section is very good as explaining and discussing why our bodies are designed for labour and why hospital intervention can make things worse. But she does say that sometimes medical intervention is needed.
> 
> Highly recommend.

Yes, definitely read Ina May's Guide to Childbirth. Some of the birth stories are a little wacky (mainly because they're so old, like in the 70s, so I think it would read better with some updated ones, but that's my only criticism). But the chapters about birth are wonderful. It's really informative and non-judgmental and even if you don't decide to go totally natural, you'll learn a lot about birth and about your body that will be really helpful to you. I also have the Birthing from Within book as well, which I haven't started reading, but it also came highly recommended.


----------



## solitaire89

Another book recommendation - Effective Birth Preparation by Maggie Howell (the founder of Natal Hypnotherapy). It has lots of natural techniques you can employ throughout labour to keep you comfortable and relaxed, as well as information about the Natal Hypnotherapy :)


----------



## CatandKitten

Totally possible! I did it. :)


----------



## beckyjoy4405

I have very similar hopes and goals! Having my first in November!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, got some reading to do! :D


----------



## fides

GreyGirl said:


> Did any of you get your natural labour 1st time?

Yes, i did! It was extremely painful but totally worth it and just how I had hoped it would go.

Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## bitethebullet

I hope it's not unrealistic because this is what I would like too! Hoping for a natural birth in an MLU come October. The only thing I would say is to also prepare yourself for things NOT going as you had hoped- I know what I want but at the same time I wont beat myself up or be too disappointed if things don't go as I hope as long as baby is fine.


----------



## LadyM812

Don't listen to people's horror stories. I read a psychology article a while back that said people unintentionally exaggerate pain, and everyone wants to sound like a hero for having gone through a lot of pain.

To be totally honest, I found my labour and delivery totally manageable. We had a drug-free home birth and I didn't even feel like I wanted the epidural at any point (mind you, Im very pro natural birthing). I got my ideal birth and I didnt even need air or gas at all. I spent most of my labour in the shower, which helped a TON. Also, drink a lot of water.


----------



## YikesBaby

Blablabli said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all, great to know I can do this and it's not an unrealistic expectation :)
> 
> I am preparing for my first birth and hoping it will be as natural and as unmedicated as possible. I think self confidence and preparation is key! I've been using the self hypnosis technics to prepare for childbirth from hypnobabies and it's been wonderful so far. I'm 34 weeks and my baby is still breech so we'll see what will happen but I'm definetely trusting my ability to give birth naturally, even if it's not something I've done before!Click to expand...

Hun, a friend just flipped her breech baby at 37 weeks using tips from https://www.spinningbabies.com/...check it out!! :thumbup:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I just had my first naturally and it was such an amazing experience. It was painful yes, but I don't even remember the pain now only 5 days later :) I love that my baby breastfed as soon as she came outta the womb onto my chest as she wasn't dizzy from drugs. You can read my birth story here if you want:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1150365-sofia-calysta-positive-natural-birth-story.html


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you :) Off to read the birth story, I find reading others' positive experiences really helps :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

I managed on just water and g&a! Here is my birth story, the actual labour part was fine but afterwards I had some complications - just thought I'd warn you, don't want to scare you! :haha: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...nts/1130093-my-birth-story-water-gas-air.html


----------



## Imagining

This definitely gives me hope for a first time birth being a natural birth at home! I definitely don't want to have to use a hospital if it can be avoided.... Thank you, ladies, for giving me hope. :flower:


----------



## Charliebadger

It's totally possible! Ignore anyone who says otherwise, and who goes on about the terrible pain - it's all hugely psychological and to do with your attitude towards it. Sadly, a lot of women approach birth full of crippling fear and panic, and it's no wonder it turns out to be a bad experience - anything would be if you approached it like that.

I had my first completely naturally at a MLU. It was physical, certainly, and involved some effort (I always think of it like a big running race or something - yes, you work hard, and yes, your muscles hurt a bit at times, but you can train and prepare yourself for it, and it's certainly nothing to fear. And you feel brilliant afterwards!) Overall, it was a brilliant experience, and something I'm so proud of. I got to the hospital at about 10.30am and had a baby in my arms at 11.40am. Was back home and eating a takeaway by 7pm that night (classy, I know!). Am umming and ahhing about a home birth this time, still undecided (ony just found out I'm pregnant).

I would really, really recommend doing a Natal Hypnotherapy course if you can. It's not hippy-dippy at all, and is just very informative about birth. It's also great for regulating expectations and feelings about the birth whatever the outcome - I've heard people say it really helped them when they ended up with caesarians, as they just felt better able to cope with anything.

I was so, so scared before starting the course. I genuinely thought I could 'fail' at birth (ridiculous, I know, but that's how I felt!). After it, my attitude was completely transformed. It's just brilliant.

Good luck - I hope it all goes really well for you!


----------



## Alandsa

solitaire89 said:



> Yes, it is completely possible :) I had a total natural, drug free, pain free home birth with my first. I used Natal Hypnotherapy to help keep me calm and focused. I'd agree with all the above points, delay going in until you really feel you need to be there, and listen to your body. It knows best!

hi all - thought i would pop in to add my bit too. I am in a similar situation with being pregnant with my first and am hoping for a natural birth using natal hypnotherapy, im also considering a home birth too - which my midwife is up for :)

everyone is quite happy to give you horror stories about birth but when you ask around about positive birth experiences there are also plenty of those too.

I would recommend reading the Maggie Howell Natal Hypnotherapy book and getting the CD - its really opened my eyes :)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=08359K77VCVDG14MK71C

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=08359K77VCVDG14MK71C


----------



## Lois22

I had my first 4 weeks ago at home without any pain relief. I didn't even have gas and air. It's very possible :). I just breathed through each contraction. It took me 2 and half hours of pushing. Thats because in a hospital they only let you push for a certain amount of time, before intervening. You see on programs them shouting 'push push push'. 

My midwifes just said do whatever my body wants me to do. If I want to push then push. If it doesn't then don't. Everything was done in my own time :) 

Xx


----------



## Alandsa

That sounds like such a nice birth! You must feel ever so proud of yourself :) I really hope I can do the same. Did you have water birth at home or just normal delivery?


----------



## Lois22

Just normal :) I did get in the bath after 8 hours and hated it. Got out after 10mins and asked them to check me. I was 9cm :) 

They only checked me twice during the whole labour. When they first arrived and when I asked them too. 

Xx


----------



## Alandsa

Wow you must have been pretty calm then, I'm impressed. Really hope I can do the same :)


----------



## pimento1979

I did it, although I wanted that epidural! My birth story is linked to in my signature...


----------



## Blablabli

YikesBaby said:


> Blablabli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all, great to know I can do this and it's not an unrealistic expectation :)
> 
> I am preparing for my first birth and hoping it will be as natural and as unmedicated as possible. I think self confidence and preparation is key! I've been using the self hypnosis technics to prepare for childbirth from hypnobabies and it's been wonderful so far. I'm 34 weeks and my baby is still breech so we'll see what will happen but I'm definetely trusting my ability to give birth naturally, even if it's not something I've done before!Click to expand...
> 
> Hun, a friend just flipped her breech baby at 37 weeks using tips from https://www.spinningbabies.com/...check it out!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks!I had read about spinning babies in here and it's full of good advice! I've tried the postures but i think the acupuncture session did the trick. We're not 100% sure but we think he has turned!!! Wohoo! Confirmation this friday with an ultra sound!


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

You know, before I was pregnant, I didn't realise that it was out of the ordinary in the Western world to NOT use any pain relief!?? So once I fell preggo and started learning a whole lot more about the process, I was quite shocked that "everyone" gets an epi...what the? I mean I expect it to _hurt_, but enough that every woman screams for a needle in their SPINE?? :dohh: Surely it's a bit of a stretch unless there's a medical reason?

I *NEVER* had any fears about birthing and labour, and even though I had heard about my horrific birth from my mum a million times, I just thought that was out of the ordinary! I am certain that mind set plays a huge role in birth and dealing with pain- if it was _THAT_ bad that the _ONLY_ way to get through it is with pain killing drugs/ a needle in your spine, then we wouldn't have over 7 BILLION people on this Earth, with MOST being in countries where women don't even have access to those drugs. OK that was a rant but yeh, I guess my point is, why all the drama surrounding it? Just get on with it, grit your teeth, and get through the few hours (or if your unlucky, days) of pain, and move onto the _*most*_ important part: being a mum! It's really such a small blip in the time line of being Mum. 

Anyway I'm pregnant with my first, I WILL NOT use any pain relief unless medically necessary, and when you think about, most women around the world don't! So if they can do it, why on Earth couldn't I?? I cannot think of a reason! I am no less strong or capable than them. :thumbup:

We *CAN* do this, there's absolutely NO reason you can't! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsholmes

i did with my first labour, gas n air for a couple of hours but it made me sick.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Continuum-...245X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350334273&sr=8-1

this is also a good book a bit like the girls have been talking about, talks about letting your body take over. I would say try not to panic............i had couple of brief moments where I couldnt stand the pain (fell out of breathing exercises) and oh calmed me down.

You can do it x


----------



## amjon

I ended up being induced, but wasn't hooked to monitors (Taylor had already died though, so they only thing they could monitor was contractions) and was able to move around as I wanted. I had no pain meds until just a few minutes before delivery (and that was IV meds), but if I had known I was so close I could have easily gone with nothing. They told me they weren't even going to check me for 12 hours, so I thought I was in for the long haul, not about to deliver. ;)


----------



## sevenofnine

I am already excited for labor!

Although I'm sure I will regret saying that once I am actually in labor....

But I too am going for a natural birth!


----------



## Agcam

Not silly at all, GreyGirl. I had my first about four weeks ago, and used the birthing pool and some gas and air. Ihave wonderful memories from the birth. It was the most amazing experience of my life.

You can absolutely do it. The key is to stay relaxed and not tense up during contractions. Also, make sure that you are hydrated and have sufficient energy.
I think it's also important to go with the flow on the day, and accept things as they happen.


----------



## AonTaistealai

MindUtopia said:


> Also arm yourself with information so you know what choices matter to you. From my own conservations with other women who haven't had a great first birth experience, many of them realized looking back that they didn't get to have a natural birth because they didn't know enough about the techniques they could have used to help with the birthing processes to make things easier for them, nor did they know the effects that certain interventions would have on their bodies. If you know those things going in to it, you can state your wishes a lot better and feel more confident in the choices you are making. I think that's really key.

What sources do you recommend? I would like to go the natural route, but I'm not really sure what I should be doing to prepare myself. Thanks!


----------



## Alandsa

AonTaistealai said:


> MindUtopia said:
> 
> 
> Also arm yourself with information so you know what choices matter to you. From my own conservations with other women who haven't had a great first birth experience, many of them realized looking back that they didn't get to have a natural birth because they didn't know enough about the techniques they could have used to help with the birthing processes to make things easier for them, nor did they know the effects that certain interventions would have on their bodies. If you know those things going in to it, you can state your wishes a lot better and feel more confident in the choices you are making. I think that's really key.
> 
> What sources do you recommend? I would like to go the natural route, but I'm not really sure what I should be doing to prepare myself. Thanks!Click to expand...

I would recommend Maggie Howell's book on effective birthing. It teaches you how your body will birth naturally if you allow it (eg don't add in all the additional pain relief medication) and it also teaches you how becoming frightened during the birth activates our natural 'fight or flight' system which can work against the labouring body, effectively trying to stop the labour as your body thinks you're not safe, which can then increase your pain. It's really easy to read and helpful. It then teaches you how to practice remaining calm and rehearsing your response to the birth processes


----------



## TTCBean

I'm pregnant with my first, and am planning a natural, drug-free home birth. It's what I feel most comfortable with at this moment in my life. I am excited and anxious for what it will be like. I still have a lot of preparation to do, I ordered two books on Amazon. I need to order a birthing technique book too. I want to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## xsadiex

My first birth went pretty well, had him at home. Didn't find I didn't know what to do or anything like that, was relaxing and we made it our own. 
The midwives left everything up to me, they pretty much left me alone apart from when I needed support or reassurance, they are amazing. 
It's very achievable, maybe try hypnobirthing? I regret not doing it. Ina May's book is brill, you should read it x


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you everyone for your continuing support and encouragement :) I'm now only 5ish weeks away from giving birth. Most days I'm fairly calm about it, and only occasionally feel worried, but I'm trying to think positive. I'm booked at the MLU and am still wanting my natural water birth, I think what I'm struggling most with is the idea I might not be able to do it that way for whatever reason and I'm actually more scared of the possible interventions that the labour itself. Fingers crossed I can achieve the birth I want :)


----------



## Alandsa

I'm feeling just the same as you. I'm just over two weeks from my due date and hoping for a water birth at home. I'm scared I may need transferring and if that happens my local hospital doesn't have a pool. The water is supposed to be such an effective form of pain relief too. 

I'm trying to practice my natal hypnotherapy (although not as much as I think I should be lol) so hope I can have my home birth :)


----------



## xsadiex

Try not to worry, my best advice is to keep really active in Labour and use gravity to your advantage x


----------



## MrsWhite

Be sure you AND your support system are well versed in what you want and WHY. Have it written out, talk to your midwife/OBGYN about it ahead of time, tell the nurses. I wish I had taken this advice my first time around. Take natural birthing classes, I didn't because I thought a class about childbirth was silly (surely my body knows what to do) but I wish I had because I didn't get the birth experience I wanted and it was my own fault for lack of preparation. Just reading isn't enough, believe me. And getting the birth experience you want is worth it, I still regret my first birth experience. If it doesn't go the way you planned, of course don't beat yourself up over it, but it almost sounds like you're giving up on it before you start. You don't have to wait for your second time to get what you want!


----------



## MrsWatson

I had an amazing home birth experience for my first (and so far only!)


----------

